# Prototype Steelhead Float



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

The dust is now flying in the KSUFLASH workshop. I need floats, and I need to wet my appetite for something differant than I made last year.

Below is a photo of my latest steelhead float prototype. I still have to get a scale and weigh out how many Grams each float is. 

This was made out of Basswood. The antenna is white right now due to it is only my prototype. I will be dipping some florescent colors on them soon. The stem is from some wire that I had laying around from my other tackle making adventures.

I will be dipping color and clear coat on them today and tomorrow. Then it is time for a test on the river. I am hoping to have about 5 quality steelhead floats ready by Sunday.

My initial bucket filled with water test passed. The prototype floats and sits really nice in the water. 

Cant wait to see some of these floats dunk under with a steelhead on.

Flash------------------------------out


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I happen to have some small pieces of chestnut left over from carving ducks. Would that wood be any good for floats if i can find a lathe?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I looked up the density of chestnut. Here is what I found

Blasa----6.86 to 12.49 lbs/cu.ft density
Basswood---24.85 lbs/cu.ft density
Chestnut----28.34 lbs/cu.ft density

I would say that chestnut would probably float very similar to basswood.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't get out to try the floats this weekend, but I was able to turn some more on the lathe and finish them.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I take four please.......

those look great Flash! .... such a thrill when ones own custom rigs and baits catch fish!


Frank


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> The dust is now flying in the KSUFLASH workshop. I need floats, and I need to wet my appetite for something differant than I made last year.
> 
> Below is a photo of my latest steelhead float prototype. _*I still have to get a scale and weigh out how many Grams each float is. *_
> 
> ...


Flash, 

I think the gram designation for floats is not "how many grams they are" rather how many grams they will hold without sinking or actually to balance to almost neutral 

BTW, very nice looking floats.


reo


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah thats what i meant to say..

when i get a scale i will be able to see how much weight they hold. 

Thanks for the compliments on the floats. They seem to work well.

flash-----------------------------------------out


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice Floats Flash !!!!
bet you will get some nice drifts with those !!!


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice floats, let us know how they perform.


----------

